# [SOLVED] Windows/Unix Drive Mapping Fails



## Cleffer (Dec 7, 2004)

Good Morning -

I address Windows client issues. The Unix guy is on our Server Team and says there is nothing wrong with the Server. The windows forums here came up short and recommend that I post the issue here. 

I have a sizable group of Windows users (Vista and XP, both 32) who cannot maintain a mapped drive connection to a Unix server. The drive mapping disappears every time they log in to the machine.

Here are the facts:
- Issue happens in Vista and XP (32 bit installed.)
- Issue cannot be recreated at my machine, likely due to permissions issues on the server.
- No patches were pushed out to the machines when the issue started occurring.
- User can lock computer and drive remains mapped.
- Log on scripts were inspected and found to be without fault.
- Users were added as local admins, issue persisted.
- Forced gpupdate. Issue persisted.
- Users have no issues with other mapped drives to other (windows) servers.
- There are no entries in any Event log regarding an issue with the server or connection.
- Drive remains connected without issue when mapped until user logs off/reboots.
- Persistent option is checked when creating the mapping.
- The user is not presented with an error message. It appears to be a clean disconnect.
- Checked DNS on clients and found no problem.
- Ran fixes from Microsoft article http://support.microsoft.com/kb/297684/EN-US/. Issue persisted.
- Drive letter selected does not make a difference. Still disconnects from Unix server. 
- Moved files to a different server (MS, no other Unix servers are available,) and tested mapping. Mapping is without issue on same files on different server. Mapping drops on Unix server consistently.

Any help is greatly appreciated. 

Anyone know what the Windows protocol or service is that handles Windows to Unix communications?

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Cleffer (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Windows/Unix Drive Mapping Fails*

Bump. Request for assistance. Thank you.


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Windows/Unix Drive Mapping Fails*

I'm not sure what the issue could be, but the service on Unix would be Samba. Basically Samba lets a Unix-like operating system share and access drives/directories and printers over SMB/CIFS. AFAIK Windows does not have any support for services like NFS that Unix-like operating systems often use.

Do you know what specific operating system is on the *nix server? Also, the version of Samba might help.


----------



## Cleffer (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Windows/Unix Drive Mapping Fails*

Thank you for taking the time to post. I had forgotten about this thread. 

We were able to solve the issue by installing Vista NFS client plus Vista Unix tools with Group Policy preferences. 

Thanks again!


----------

